# This 'Y' Boy Needs a Name!



## Ash

Another head shot where he giving the look.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Remember my name: Fame

Don't know why - but that's what came to me when I saw the pic.


----------



## Jupiter's Human

Oh! I am so glad you kept him!!! He's such a special boy.  You could name him Yeats if you are sticking with the Y theme.


----------



## PB&J

Does the name have to start with a Y or just have a Y in it? To me he looks like a Tuffy


----------



## Swampcollie

Yellowstone

Yippiekiaye

Yeowzahh


----------



## Jupiter's Human

Chantilly's At Galway Races "Yeats"
Chantilly's Ivy League "Yale"
He looks very noble to me. Very intellectual.


----------



## Ash

No, does not have to start with Y just contain one i.e Justyn or Marley etc. Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter's Human

Chantilly's Tasty Meister "Yaeger"
Chantilly's Always Home "Yardley"
Chantilly's Fyne Dining "Yummy"

I still like Yeats the best, though.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Chantilly's Master of the Pic-y-nic Basket. Call name "Yogi"

Or 

Chantilly's Smarter than the average bayr... Call name "Yogi"

I also like

Chantilly's Tasty Meister call name "Yeager"

PS. He is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Chantilly's Yen for Love (Smooch)
Chantilly's Yield to My Power (Yogi)


----------



## Laurie

Chantilly's Hit the Jackpot O'Sheas (Shay)


----------



## marieb

What about Wyatt?

Chantilly's Why Oh Why
Chantilly's Why, Why, Why

Ok this one is kinda funny but I couldn't resist:
Chantilly's This Is Why I'm Hot
or Chantilly's This is Y I'm Hot


----------



## Ash

marieb said:


> What about Wyatt?
> Ok this one is kinda funny but I couldn't resist:
> Chantilly's This Is Why I'm Hot
> or Chantilly's This is Y I'm Hot


I actually like that..... a lot. It is pretty cute. Another one like that I had thought was Chantilly's Bryngin' Sexy Back - "Justyn" but he does not really look like a Justyn.


----------



## marieb

Ash said:


> I actually like that..... a lot. It is pretty cute. Another one like that I had thought was Chantilly's Bryngin' Sexy Back - "Justyn" but he does not really look like a Justyn.


I like it a lot too!! I was looking through songs that have "why" in them and when I saw that one I was like wowww this would be perfect.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Chantilly's I ain't no yo-yo! 

Yo...as in name that boy!


----------



## Goldnbear

At my work their is a client who has a pet that they call "Yo yo". His name is actually "Yeller Feller" which I have always thought to be an adorable name. I also like Tasty Meister though myself (Yeager)


----------



## esSJay

Ash said:


> I actually like that..... a lot. It is pretty cute. Another one like that I had thought was Chantilly's Bryngin' Sexy Back - "Justyn" but he does not really look like a Justyn.


How about instead of Justyn using Tymber or Timbyr? I think that might suit him!

I like the Yogi bear one, that was cute and fitting too!


----------



## Murphysmom

He looks like a Grayson to me.


----------



## 3459

Murphysmom said:


> He looks like a Grayson to me.


I like Grayson, too, and Wyatt and Yeager. I love Yogi, but I know there is a pretty famous golden named Yogi already. I did a quick look at a list of less common boy names and found these:

Quincy - I wished Quinn read easily with a Y
Trey
Bryant
Landry

I love his stacked picture and headshots, Ash! Please, do we get to watch him grow-up?


----------



## Ash

Yeah, I probably would not name a Golden Kirby or Hobo or any other well known Golden's name  So far I am loving all these ideas! Keep them coming.


----------



## 3459

Here's a link for to spark the imagination or confuse you more -- a list of names that contain Y.

http://www.nameplayground.com/?nameswith=Y&withtype=

I'm hoping all the creative types hop on this thread for ya in the mornin.


----------



## maus

Yancy

Yowza

Yeti


----------



## Montana's Mommy

He looke like a Wyatt or Blarney to me


----------



## Jupiter's Human

I also like "Rigby" because he looks like a Rigby to me.

as in

Chantilly's Beatles Baby "Rigby"


----------



## Noey

HE does look like a thinker
Graham
Winston
Finley
August
Bentley
Forrester
Hartley

Chantilly's Rhodes Scholar Sir Winston
Chantilly's professor of Dogonomics Mr. McTigue
Chantilly's rare find Bentley
Chantilly's will melt your heart Cupid

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Karen519

*Dog names with Y*

*here is a list of dog names that start with Y:

http://www.dooziedog.com/dog_names/names_y.htm

For some reason I like Yosemite or Yossi!*


----------



## hotel4dogs

I board an awesome golden named "Jayson". 
He looks like a Jayson.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Bear. Looks like a little teddy bear to me 

And if it has to fit a Y theme, then the answer is obvious.


Yogi !


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

****. Your good 



Jupiter's Human said:


> Chantilly's Tasty Meister "Yaeger"
> Chantilly's Always Home "Yardley"
> Chantilly's Fyne Dining "Yummy"
> 
> I still like Yeats the best, though.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

You apparantly saw the bear in him too 



buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Chantilly's Master of the Pic-y-nic Basket. Call name "Yogi"
> 
> Or
> 
> Chantilly's Smarter than the average bayr... Call name "Yogi"
> 
> I also like
> 
> Chantilly's Tasty Meister call name "Yeager"
> 
> PS. He is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human

NuttinButGoldens said:


> ****. Your good


 Thanks!


----------



## MillysMom

Ash said:


> I actually like that..... a lot. It is pretty cute. Another one like that I had thought was Chantilly's Bryngin' Sexy Back - "Justyn" but he does not really look like a Justyn.


I think he looks like a cuddly teddy bear, and he's the color of the corduroy pants I'm wearing. I like corduroy for a call name. Now, to think of a show name. hmmm.


----------



## MillysMom

Chantilly's Teddy Bear Picnic
Chantilly's If You Go Out N' The Woods (I'm not sure how many letters and spaces are allowed)

or

Chantilly's Goodtyme Charlie


----------



## redhare

Chantilly's You Talkin' to Me? Robby, Bobby, DeNero

Just got a Robert DeNero vibe with that look


----------



## esSJay

Chantilly's Ryde like the Wind "Ryder" or "Woody" (Toy Story)
Chantilly's The Adventures of... "Tommy" (Tom Sawyer)
Chantilly's Rookie of the Year "Sydney" or "Crosby"
Chantilly's Johnny Knoxville "Johnny" (only if he's a troublemaker)
Chantilly's Johnny Be Goode "Johnny"
Chantilly's North By Northwest "Yukon"
Chantilly's Yukon Gold "Yukon"
Chantilly's True North Strong and Free "Olly" (Olympics) *ETA:* _just realized there is no "y" in the reg'd name though..._
_Chantilly's Wyth Glowing Hearts "Olly" ('with glowing hearts' is the official Olympic slogan for 2010)_

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Luci

I like Olly! 

Then Wyatt then Yale then Yeats. 

With the reg. names that go with them of course


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Wyatt! Or wylie.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Chantilly's Sterling Sylver "Sylver"


----------



## esSJay

Chantilly's Super Maryo Brother "Luigy" or "Yoshi"
Chantilly's Puzzle Master "Tetrys"
Chantilly's Heard It Thru Th'Grapevyne "Marvyn"
Chantilly's I Thynk I Love You "Danny" (One of the Partridge Family members)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I vote for Steph's 'Chantilly's Yukon Gold "Yukon"' because I love Yukon Gold potatoes!


----------



## esSJay

2 more... going with a Canadian theme 

Chantilly's Coffey & Timbits "Timmy"
Chantilly's Myster Dress Up "Casey"


----------



## 3459

You are getting some fun ideas here.

Just following up on the Olympics ideas and thinking about how amazingly beautiful your country is -- 

Whystler
Brydge or Brydger (thinking about the suspension bridge at Capilano here)
Swyft


----------



## rappwizard

Chantilly's Eyzs Melt Your Heart, "Romayo"
Chantilly's Mods Can Ya Post?, "Sticky"


----------



## Laurie

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I vote for Steph's 'Chantilly's Yukon Gold "Yukon"' because I love Yukon Gold potatoes!


I would second that....I love the name Yukon!!!


----------



## GoldenFan

he looks deserving of a distinguished name like Yale or like Yeats the poet...


----------



## rappwizard

GoldenFan said:


> he looks deserving of a distinguished name like Yale or like Yeats the poet...


Or on the flip side. . .

Chantilly's Stop Yer Searchin', call name "Yahoo!"


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

rappwizard said:


> Or on the flip side. . .
> 
> Chantilly's Stop Yer Searchin', call name "Yahoo!"


Yahoo! Very cute idea!


----------



## Noey

I did not see the Y thing

Chantilly's mellow yellow - I had a cat named orange so this is not odd to me, yes the cat was orange. I became allergic - he was rehomed with a family who had a cat named yellow.

Yankee-Doodle
Chantilly's playful boy yo-yo


----------



## Olympia

Chantilly's Golden Glove Champ {Call name Rocky}


----------



## Ash

Thank you all for your creative ideas... I really enjoyed reading them over. After careful consideration we have decided to go with 

Chantilly's Dis Is Y I'm Hott - "Whyatt". 

Dis instead of This like Kali's reg name Da Bomb instead of the The Bomb. I really think Whyatt suits him. Thanks again to everyone for sharing your ideas. He finally has a name... WOO HOO!


----------



## Murphysmom

I love it!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Wyatt or Sawyer

Edit: Just posed this and saw you picked Wyatt- right on! I was a little late but on the right track! lol Cute full name!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Love the name!


----------



## Ash

Thanks guys. I quite like it as well. Whyatt suits him.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Oh I LOVE it!! Sure seems to fit him too! He is gorgeous!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Jupiter's Human said:


> Chantilly's Ivy League "Yale"


I love that one!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Perfect name, love it..he looks like a Whyatt.


----------



## MyJaxson

Ash said:


> No, does not have to start with Y just contain one i.e Justyn or Marley etc. Thanks!


He doesnt fit Marley (have you seen the movie? OMG) He is one pretty boy


----------



## Jupiter's Human

Whyatt is very cute! Have fun with him.


----------



## marieb

Ash said:


> Thank you all for your creative ideas... I really enjoyed reading them over. After careful consideration we have decided to go with
> 
> Chantilly's Dis Is Y I'm Hott - "Whyatt".
> 
> Dis instead of This like Kali's reg name Da Bomb instead of the The Bomb. I really think Whyatt suits him. Thanks again to everyone for sharing your ideas. He finally has a name... WOO HOO!


Yayy!! I'm glad I helped select his name and you like it!


----------



## Jim Cahill

Chantilly's Why I'm bad to the bone


----------



## GoldenMum

I say Mclayne......sounds very regal to me...for a serious regal boy...who can be a wild man!

Ignore my post...I see how old this thread is!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I was hoping for an up-dated picture of Whyatt!


----------



## Ash

Here are a few new photos of Whyatt for you TF.


----------



## Laurie

He`s stunning!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Wow- he is going to be a beautiful boy!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thank You, Thank You...He is Stunning! Glad this thread came back up!  Love the little tongue!


----------



## MILLIESMOM

I have not read through all the threads but I really like the name Yuma.Oops I see he has already been named. Whyatt fits him!


----------



## Carly Freake

Whyatt is beautiful. What a head on that gorgeous boy! Have fun with him! He's a stud!


----------



## Karen519

*Wyatt*

Wyatt is a beautiful name.

I've always loved the name Cody.


----------



## paula bedard

I missed this until now. Love his name and boy he's growing into a gorgeous dog!


----------



## MillysMom

He is growing up into such a handsome dog! I don't think I've seen a puppy that put together!


----------



## kaysy

Yoda, the wise one.


----------

